# Mixing Various Cardina Shrimp



## Harry Muscle (18 Dec 2019)

I'm thinking of getting back into keeping shrimp and I noticed that a lot of new cardina varieties are now available (tibee, mischling, king kong, etc).  I know with neocardina shrimp if you keep different colors they will basically revert back to a dull brown shrimp.  Is there any risk of something like that happening with cardina shrimp or will they always continue to produce interesting patterns and colors when breeding the various colours and varieties together?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (21 Dec 2019)

Just giving this a bump for you... it might be no one knows for sure... but I would certainly assume they would convert to natural computation with time too.

You could always mix 2 species - neocardinia and cardinia.


----------



## Aquarium hope (15 Jan 2020)

Many of the variants are cross bred from other pure lines. For instance tibees are tiger and bee shrimp. Color variations tend to come as a result of the lineage of the shrimps being bred together. In general, mixing results in worse colorations (less vibrant, murky patterns) except if you know what you are mixing.


----------



## zozo (16 Jan 2020)

Search for shrimp interbreeding chart and you find many others.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Jan 2020)

Generally all caradina species will cross breed however you dont get the muddy colours like you would with mixed colour neos over time.
Many people keep mixed caradina tanks, initial cross breeding can be quite interesting but over time (quite a long time) the patterns can be lost resulting in generic 'ugly' shrimp.  
If you like variety then traditional taiwan bees are a good option as many colours and patterns are housed together without degradation on patterning and colour.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

